

Please, Someone, Disrupt Education - IsaacL
http://blog.i.saac.me/post/please-someone-disrupt-education/

======
pm90
There are a lot of things wrong with the current system but (at least in
science/engineering) there is a reason why we make students go through 4 years
of 'solving the same equations': _to recreate the experience of the race_
(quote by Prof.Arthur Mattuck, MIT). I really did enjoy my 4 years as an
undergraduate as I took the trouble of leaning the history behind the Ideas,
in what context they came into being, why a certain problem was considered
important at that time etc. etc.; although, like I said earlier, I'm sure not
everyone feels the same way about it.

